# Calf Stopped Bottle Feeding



## mtmedic (Aug 3, 2015)

My calf is about 7 weeks old and just stopped bottle feeding. His pen mate is still going strong and looks good. My fussy eater looks thin. Any one have any suggestions to get him to take his bottle again.


----------



## basfordcattleco (Jan 18, 2016)

I had a bottle calf that was found its moma had some disease he had been laying there several days and we got him thinking he would die he ended up getting nemona twice he was born in august of this year he is not dead tho we r feeding him to take him to the sale


----------

